# New Addition



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

CONTINUED...









Scooter greeting me 

Right now my only intentions with him *IS PET ONLY*, I can't show him 
because he is indeed a silver beige colored brindle...but I'm not too 
disappointed. Also, I'm not going to breed him unless I find another AKC
female in the future.

We love him already and couldn't be more happier, I DO NOT regret 
getting him.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I had a feeling you were up to something today. lol I noticed you hadn't been on here like usual. Well, congrats on your new addition and yes he does look cute now. 

Did you groom him today or did the breeder? He looks like a Poodle now.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> I had a feeling you were up to something today. lol I noticed you hadn't been on here like usual. Well, congrats on your new addition and yes he does look cute now.
> 
> Did you groom him today or did the breeder? He looks like a Poodle now.


Yeah, I was occupied all day long with the babies, had to take him
to the vet, and had a dr. appointment today (got another ultrasound 
tomorrow). Thank you, he is a sweetie, I need to get some better
pictures so you can see the pretty brindle in his coat, it's lovely.

The breeder had him groomed up for me, because something had to
be done, lol. 

Sorry for the bad pictures of him, he doesn't seem to stay still, LOL!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I like the second pic best. He does look like he is falling asleep in the first one. But hey, he had a big day. lol


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> I like the second pic best. He does look like he is falling asleep in the first one. But hey, he had a big day. lol


Seriously, other than the rabies shot he had to have a thermometer
and fecal examiner stuck up his butt today, poor little guy! LOL, I will
try to get some better pictures of him...I hope so anyways,
I can't expect every dog to be as photogenic as Miss Maddie.

Now to think of a registry name, I was thinking:

"Burkhardt's Lil Handful O' Silver"

..I like it, but I dunno, what do you think?


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

His a cutey pie. No such thing as a brindle poodle. He should be reg'd silver not beige. He will lighten up alot dont worry about the colour. 
Yay for the health guarantee.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> His a cutey pie. No such thing as a brindle poodle. He should be reg'd silver not beige. He will lighten up alot dont worry about the colour.
> Yay for the health guarantee.


Thank you! Really? Well he is a silver poodle then, and 
being registered as a silver. The vet receipt I got today
said he was black, hubby and I had a good laugh over
that, lol!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Thank you! Really? Well he is a silver poodle then, and
> being registered as a silver. The vet receipt I got today
> said he was black, hubby and I had a good laugh over
> that, lol!


black  silly vet 

Silvers all start off black and when you clip their face, feet and tails by 4 weeks old you can see the silver. The rest of the body coat colours out slowly. By the looks of the first pic, he is a platinum silver. Such a pretty colour. Sivaro (my mum) when she started out was a breeder of silvers and whites. She was known as the name in silver and white miniature poodles. She died almost 10 yrs ago, and I had taken over her name. She sold her dogs 8 yrs prior to dying. Real shame cause the lines were ruined when I wanted to get them back in.

Here is a pic about 20 yrs ago or her beautiful silver & white girls.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

pretty girls! pretty color!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Scooter is adorable - how old is he? He looks silver in one pic and silver beige in the other. Teddy's hair is still coming in like a silver and brown tweed.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

is this the "ugly poodle" he is so cute!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow Sivaro, your family has been in the poodle business a long time! 
Beautiful picture, love the poodles color on the right especially!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Pamela said:


> pretty girls! pretty color!


Yes, wish they were still alive. Would love to continue with them.




mercymoon said:


> Wow Sivaro, your family has been in the poodle business a long time!
> Beautiful picture, love the poodles color on the right especially!


yes she is my fav too. Im 43 now and I have known poodles all my life, I grew up with them after birth  Mum had pets poodles before then.

Im with Pamela, which one is the correct colour of your pup, 1st or 2nd pic.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I'd say the second picture, though you can't really tell the coloring due
to the lighting in the room, going to get another picture of him to post so
you can get a better idea of the color.

Also Sivaro, someone stated this on another forum, I wanted to get 
your take on it:

"There most surely is such a thing as a brindle haircoat to my um 
woolgathering experience. The puddle wool remains brindle- to some
degree for the lifetime of the dog. And is a mismark or dq. (pfft) Sounds
like you have perhaps some sort of a silver dilute going on there. No idea-
as not seen the pup. Likely comes about when folks are breeding any color
to any other color- *G* Not always."

Scooter's Dam was solid white and his Sire Black, same as Maddie's.
Maybe he is a silver dilute?


----------

